# Yongnuo YNE3-RX for Canon RT System



## Skirball (Feb 10, 2015)

I couldn't find mention of this anywhere else on site. Looks really impressive for those with both 600ex-RT and 580exII flashes.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/

Now all we need is for Canon to put their RT system into a camera body...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2015)

Skirball said:


> I couldn't find mention of this anywhere else on site.



Like here? http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25022.msg494370#msg494370


----------



## Skirball (Feb 11, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find mention of this anywhere else on site.
> ...



My apologies for a most grievous error . When I did a search for the part number nothing came up; which I found surprising. Always a pleasure Marsu :


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2015)

Skirball said:


> My apologies for a most grievous error . When I did a search for the part number nothing came up; which I found surprising. Always a pleasure Marsu :



Apologies, accepted, don't you do it again :-> ... but I share your gried, the CR search function is no good as the results aren't sorted in a chronological way and I never find what I'm looking for w/o going through several pages of results.


----------

